# Allthreads



## Blogwitch (Dec 8, 2010)

I have posted this before in someone elses topic, but as an excel file.

I have now converted it to a PDF for those of you who don't use Excel

It lists almost all generally available threads up to 6" diameter, with all the info required if you need to trace or cut a thread.


Bogs 

View attachment All threads.pdf


----------



## kendo (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Bogs
      Just Downloaded the pdf File, Just like to say thankyou, this will
      come in very handy and thanks for taking the time to convert it to 
      pdf.
              Best Regards
                   Ken


----------



## minerva (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks John
Kendo beat me to it!
really useful info, duly laminated and hung in the shop!!
many thanks for the effort
Regards TerryT


----------



## Maryak (Dec 8, 2010)

John,

Thanks from me as well. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## mklotz (Dec 8, 2010)

John,

Is that Andy Pugh's list? If it is you and other readers of this thread may be interested to know that I have a program on my page (FINDTHRD) that can be used to search that list either by major diameter or pitch. Very handy if one is trying to identify a thread from measurements made on a sample in the hand and much easier than going through the whole list by hand.


----------



## spuddevans (Dec 8, 2010)

A very useful list, Thank you very much John.


Tim


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks John. That's quite the list, and now in my machining files!


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 8, 2010)

Marv,

Yes it is, and normally I would have kept that info in the file, like I did with the Excel version I posted before, but because I had cut and paste screen captures to obtain what was required, that end bit was left off.

I normally give all credit where it is due, in this case I overlooked it.

Main list - Andy Pugh, Sheffield, UK

Additions - Ian Wright, UK & Michael Jones,USA.

For those who would like the original Excel version and take advantage of one of Marv's wonderful proggies, then I have attached it below.


John 

View attachment All threads.xls


----------



## CallMeAL (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks John. What a list, of all the threads shown, I probably will use about 10, but it's nice to have information handy.


----------



## steam5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks John A great list of threads.
Charles


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 13, 2010)

You are all welcome gents.

I looks like it was a rather popular download, now I will have to search thru my archives and see if there is something else that might do just as well.

If you have the information to hand, things get decidedly easier.


John


----------

